# Thin walled Flexible PVC tubing for vape bands.



## Stew (29/8/21)

Has anyone used thin walled Flexible PVC tubing for vape bands.
I think a vape band is an essential piece of equipment. However a can't believe there are no clear vape bands that you can easily see your Liquid Level easily through the vape band. I think a 25mm ID tube would fit over a Zeus X tank glass (Approximately 26mm) but to buy a metre length to try I thought maybe someone has tried it and if it worked.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/21)

Brilliant suggestion if it works Stew, I'm not sure that PVC pipe will be shock absorbent enough for the task , and will wait for someone else to test it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/8/21)

Surgical grade would probably work very well, it is usually more flexible than food grade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/8/21)

Cant see it working, those tubing don't have enough flex in them to fit it, you going to break your glass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/21)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cant see it working, those tubing don't have enough flex in them to fit it, you going to break your glass.



I tend to agree ... I think it best to stick to commercial vape bands, as it seems even the maximum available ID of non reinforced silicone tubing is 12.5mm, and requires the donation of at least one kidney

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/21)

Vape bands are quite cheap so what's the fuss?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stew (30/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Surgical grade would probably work very well, it is usually more flexible than food grade.


Hi @Stranger, the thin walled is also called Surgical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (30/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Vape bands are quite cheap so what's the fuss?


Because I can't find clear ones to see the Juice through the vape bands as I said above.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew (30/8/21)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Cant see it working, those tubing don't have enough flex in them to fit it, you going to break your glass.


There are two grades, Thin Walled and the regular one. The thin walled ones are quite flexible in my opinion and a bit of hot water softens it up even more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (6/9/21)

Unfortunately the 20mm and 25mm clear flexible PVC pipe doesn't come in thin walled. Here are two I just quickly cut with scissors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/21)

Stew said:


> Unfortunately the 20mm and 25mm clear flexible PVC pipe doesn't come in thin walled. Here are two I just quickly cut with scissors.
> View attachment 238557



Now to go all Jai on it and use a hammer to see if it works.... no, don't do that... just topple it over on your granite counter tops instead, as if you "accidently" knocked it over... or on the living room carpet rather, just to be safe...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (6/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now to go all Jai on it and use a hammer to see if it works.... no, don't do that... just topple it over on your granite counter tops instead, as if you "accidently" knocked it over... or on the living room carpet rather, just to be safe...


Guarantee for bumps and scrapes a silicon band will protect against this will as well. Also the top and bottom of the glass on the Zeus are both covered so there is no chance of something hitting the glass where the vape band is not covering. Plus I am generally light on my equipment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/9/21)

Stew said:


> Unfortunately the 20mm and 25mm clear flexible PVC pipe doesn't come in thin walled. Here are two I just quickly cut with scissors.
> View attachment 238557



I cannot deny that I love the aesthetics  ... That you can see your tank through it is a BIG plus, however I'm still wary of PVC's ability to absorb shock ... maybe the answer is to see whether there are any clear, (as apposed translucent), silicone rubber compounds available. Then you could use an existing / commercial one to make a mold and start churning them out ... I'd certainly buy a few if you did

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)

This might be a solution Stew?
These are 25mm ID Square Xring 2mm*2mm Viton seals ... I'm still wary of drop testing them tho'

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (25/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This might be a solution Stew?
> These are 25mm ID Square Xring 2mm*2mm Viton seals ... I'm still wary of drop testing them tho'
> View attachment 240027


Thanks. For now I am very happy with my solution. The glass is protected from top to bottom including the top and bottom edges. It is just very thick, but living with it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 240028
> 
> Thanks. For now I am very happy with my solution. The glass is protected from top to bottom including the top and bottom edges. It just very thick, butliving with it.


If it does the job, and you're happy with it, then it's a winner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 240028
> 
> Thanks. For now I am very happy with my solution. The glass is protected from top to bottom including the top and bottom edges. It just very thick, butliving with it.


It will work. It will absorb and distribute the shock through it and away from the glass.
I used it as an emergency tank glass with success. And I'm thinking of using it again because I broke all the glass in all my tanks except the galaxies and dwarw clone(acrylic) while I'm searching for affordable acrylic tubes to cut to size and use as tank glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> It will work. It will absorb and distribute the shock through it and away from the glass.
> I used it as an emergency tank glass with success. And I'm thinking of using it again because I broke all the glass in all my tanks except the galaxies and dwarw clone(acrylic) while I'm searching for affordable acrylic tubes to cut to size and use as tank glass.



Thanks for that Resistance ... Plastic World in JHB sells lengths of Acrylic tubing in various diameters, thicknesses, colours and tints ... Gonna pop in there next week and take a gander

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This might be a solution Stew?
> These are 25mm ID Square Xring 2mm*2mm Viton seals ... I'm still wary of drop testing them tho'
> View attachment 240027



Works to an extent. Still the glass breaks with an awkward enough fall.
I've done that also.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that Resistance ... Plastic World in JHB sells lengths of Acrylic tubing in various diameters, thicknesses, colours and tints ... Gonna pop in there next week and take a gander


Ya I don't think my budget allows me to shop there. I'm looking for an alternative supplierthat don't make money selling acrylic and would give me a price I can afford.
I might be wrong, but then again, I might not be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Ya I don't think my budget allows me to shop there. I'm looking for an alternative supplierthat don't make money selling acrylic and would give me a price I can afford.
> I might be wrong, but then again, I might not be.



A bit out of your way, and didn't check in detail if they have what you want, but I'm sure they deliver.

https://www.maizey.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> A bit out of your way, and didn't check in detail if they have what you want, but I'm sure they deliver.
> 
> https://www.maizey.co.za/


Thanks bro.
Guess what, I drove past one last week. Not to far from me. Thanks I'm checking them now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Ya I don't think my budget allows me to shop there. I'm looking for an alternative supplierthat don't make money selling acrylic and would give me a price I can afford.
> I might be wrong, but then again, I might not be.



Moenie stress maatjie ... Lemme know what ID's you're after

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Thanks bro.
> Guess what, I drove past one last week. Motto far from me. Thanks I'm checking them now.


I've checked now. Didn't find what I'm looking for on the brochures ,but I think I'll go there personally when Im in the area again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Moenie stress maatjie ... Lemme know what ID's you're after


 Basically I want to replace the Zeus single ,dual and X glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Basically I want to replace the Zeus single ,dual and X glass.



I ordered one for my OG single Zeus today here
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/geekvape-zeus-rta-glass/

Also saw this one here
https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/geekvape-zeus-dual-rta-bubble-glass/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I ordered one for my OG single Zeus today here
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/geekvape-zeus-rta-glass/
> 
> Also saw this one here
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/geekvape-zeus-dual-rta-bubble-glass/


I thank you. 
Still not yet budget friendly if I have to get them all in one go.
If I can get a length of tube for that price that's the route I'd like to take.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Basically I want to replace the Zeus single ,dual and X glass.


Kewlest ... well I have those tanks, so that's easy enough

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (25/9/21)

none of this crap with an RDA

#squonklife

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/9/21)

vicTor said:


> none of this crap with an RDA
> 
> #squonklife


Hanging upside down doing the job Spiderman didn't isn't always RDA friendly.





,But I'm on your side. RDA's rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/9/21)

Resistance said:


> Basically I want to replace the Zeus single ,dual and X glass.



Apologies for the hijack @Stew 

Sooooo @Resistance ... I think I'm going to stay with glass ... I currently use http://sightglass.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/ to make me up tank glass as and when required.
They charge around R20 for Pyrex glass tank cut to size and tempered vs. R230 for a one meter length of clear acrylic that I'd only use 25mm of, and still have to cut, buff and modify to fit. #notworththehassle
https://www.plasticworld.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/21)

@Stew - I like your thinking with the see through vape bands
It irritates me I can't see the juice level.

I think the vendors should try think up how they can bring us see through vape bands
I would certainly buy a few

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Apologies for the hijack @Stew
> 
> Sooooo @Resistance ... I think I'm going to stay with glass ... I currently use http://sightglass.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/ to make me up tank glass as and when required.
> They charge around R20 for Pyrex glass tank cut to size and tempered vs. R230 for a one meter length of clear acrylic that I'd only use 25mm of, and still have to cut, buff and modify to fit. #notworththehassle
> ...


Totally understandable. I have more uses for them. So when the time is right I think I'll invest in a lenght. Thanks for your assistance I'll use the link in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Apologies for the hijack @Stew
> 
> Sooooo @Resistance ... I think I'm going to stay with glass ... I currently use http://sightglass.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/ to make me up tank glass as and when required.
> They charge around R20 for Pyrex glass tank cut to size and tempered vs. R230 for a one meter length of clear acrylic that I'd only use 25mm of, and still have to cut, buff and modify to fit. #notworththehassle
> ...


I found something I would like to try to make tank glass from. Plastic test tube. (PET) Cost less than 10heads of state.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I found something I would like to try to make tank glass from. Plastic test tube. (PET) Cost less than 10heads of state.
> View attachment 240215


If that's the right internal diameter, then you have a winner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I found something I would like to try to make tank glass from. Plastic test tube. (PET) Cost less than 10heads of state.
> View attachment 240215



Let us know if that works. Could just be a winner. That's actually how a coke bottle also starts out. It's heated op and blown up in a mold. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (29/9/21)

vicTor said:


> none of this crap with an RDA
> 
> #squonklife


Ok, I held back slightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (29/9/21)

Think I'm just going to print my own. With rubber resin.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

